# Help with Hallberg Rassy 372-- suitable for offshore?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,(and sorry for my english)

I live in Turkey and am about to buy a boat for cruising. Here is what we(me and my wife) want to do with the boat.

1) first of all we are planing to live 4 seasons on the boat. Winter and summer no matter the weather
2) we will hopefully cruise the first 1-2 years in mediterrenean but later go far and around the world 
3) so we want a boat that is strong and can sail in bad weather relatively COMFORTABLY---in short safe and secure
4) it should also be a boat that sails.

my problem is that the boats i like(shannon, pacific seacraft, alden) are all USA boats which have no distributor in turkey and is difficult and expensive to bring here and they are not known here so they have weak resale value.
So this leaves me with the relatively good known and good regarded boats such as najad and hallberg rassy from sweden.(they both have distriboturs and after service in turkey and have good resale value)

najad is too expensive for me so hallberg is the only option.

hallberg rassy 372(it is a new model) is the model i am interested in. it has aft cockpit in comparison with the center cockpit 37 model. i dont want the center cockpit, it is too small for us. 

Now, i know that the 37 is very good for offshore but not so sure about the new 372 model.

the new 372 is faster but what about seaworthiness?
did they also sacrifice safety and seaworthiness for the speed. 

this where i want your help. there seems to be many people with good knowledge of yacht design here.

would you please comment on the offshore capabilities of the new hallberg rassy 372? perhaps based on the specifications the producers give on the web?

thanks

Designer Germán Frers
CE category A - Unlimited ocean voyages

Hull length 11.35 m / 37' 3"

Waterline at rest 10.25 m / 33' 8"

Beam 3.60 m / 11' 10"

Draft (Also available as a shallow draft version) 1.99 m / 6' 7"

Displacement 7 500 kg / 16 500 lbs

Lead keel 2 900 kg / 6 400 lbs

Sail area with genoajib 73.2 m² / 788 sq ft

Mast over water, ex Windex 17.80 m / 58’ 5"

Headroom saloon 1.93 m / 6’ 4 ’’

Engine Volvo Penta D2 55 / 130 S

Cylinders 4

kW / HP at crank shaft 41 / 55
Engine displacement 2.19 litres
Alternator 115 A
Stix 39
Diesel tank
270 litres / 72 US gallon
Water tank
425 litres / 114 US gallon
Transport height including windscreen 4.28 m
Transport height without windscreen, pulpits, wheel and pedestal handhold 3.95 m


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Hallberg has an excellent reputation so I would think that the 372 would be just fine for what you are intending. Notice right off the start that they describe it as a coastal cruiser with offsore capabilities. 

You would probably want to add some handholds in the forward cabin. I don't see any in pictures.

They say that the hull is flatter compared to the 37 so it may pound a little. 

Tankage looks good but you will probably need to add to the battery bank - think double depending on your needs. In your area sun is not a problem so solar would work well.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe that the 372 is designed as a compromise, more a coastal cruiser than the older HR designs. You can see this in how the beam is brought further aft... not tapering the way the older designs did. 

I think the boat would be fine for your purposes. However, it will be a bit more tender than the older HR 37, since the boats are about the same size, but the HR37 has a bit more ballast.


----------



## FrancoC (Feb 17, 2009)

It's a Frers design, so you know it's a good boat.


----------

